# R92.0 with Z12.31



## Om (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,

Can we code Dx code R92.0(mammographic microcalcification found on diagnostic imaging of breast) with Z12.31 (encounter for screening mammogram)...I am not comfortable of coding R92.0 with Z12.31 as the description of R92.0 says found on diagnostic imaging...however this code is not under exclude1...

TIA


----------



## gbgentry@earthlink.net (Mar 6, 2019)

I've always been told to use both if they find a micro during a screening.


----------

